# Ganja Goo Balls



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 4, 2006)

*Ganja goo ball* is a catch-all term for any gooey or sticky sweet ball-shaped dessert containing cannabis; this is usually referring to desserts that do not need to be baked, and are made out of either powdered cannabis or cannabutter.
~
The advantage to an unbaked cannabis dessert is that the THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol, the main active ingredient in cannabis) is preserved: THC can be lost due to the high heat involved in the baking process. This loss of THC is noticable in certain cannabis foods such as brownies or chocolate chip cookies, unlike in unbaked goo balls, where the THC is never chanced with degradation.
~

*Ganja Goo Balls*

1 pkg. (9 oz.) BAKER'S Real Chocolate Melts 
2 Tbsp. butter (can use cannabutter, but best not to)
1/3 cup heavy whipping cream (no, not the kind in the spray can) Look in the milk section of the store> Stoners, have to spell it out to them everytime (Spray can, lol)!
1/8 to 1/4 ounce of Cannabis (cleaned and finely screened).

~
*MICROWAVE *chocolate and butter in medium microwaveable bowl on HIGH 1-1/2 min., stirring after 1 min. Stir until well blended. let cool a bit , but not to much (can reheat if needed) - then Add cream, cannabis and mix well. Cover. 
~
*REFRIGERATE *3 hours or until firm. 
~
*SHAPE *rounded measuring teaspoonfuls of chocolate mixture into 36 balls. Roll in grated BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate or toasted BAKER'S ANGEL FLAKE Coconut and or Cannabis. Place in small baking cups. Store in tightly covered container in refrigerator. 
~
*Double Chocolate Ganja Goo Balls* 
Grate 1 square BAKER'S Semi Sweet Baking Chocolate. Coat each ball with the chocolate. 
~
*Snowy Candy Cane Ganja Goo Balls* 
Coat chocolate balls with mixture of 2 Tbsp. powdered sugar and 10 finely crushed peppermint candies.

Enjoy!


----------



## Indica (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll be making a batch of those up!


----------



## heshani1999 (May 25, 2011)

Wow it sounds great definitely I'm gonna try this....Ganja Goo Balls.....


----------



## tommyo3000 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone remember the goo balls from Bonnaroo or gathering of the vibes? or all good? lolz

wow, this is some new raw foodist version of gooballs...

The hippie grateful dead style is oats, honey, rice crispies, chocolate, ganja oil....


----------



## binner95 (Nov 7, 2011)

First off u dont need to add cannabis butter?? it can just be grinded up bud? and also 1/4-1/8 oz is enouf for 36 balls??


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2011)

binner95 said:


> First off u dont need to add cannabis butter?? it can just be grinded up bud? and also 1/4-1/8 oz is enouf for 36 balls??


no you cant just through grinded up bud into the batch it has to be butter or oil.


----------



## Undercover Cop (Nov 8, 2011)

sunni said:


> no you cant just through grinded up bud into the batch it has to be butter or oil.


It absolutely can be straight ground up buds, your stomach will digest and release the THC just as effeciently as smoking, it will just take longer to take effect. Make sure its gound up well because it will still taste alittle green and may leave bits in your mouth, but thats what the toppings like peppermint are for, to mask it. When I used to take the school bus from HS to my job at a middle school, I wouldnt have a chance to smoke so I would pop a small nugget or two like pills, just kick em back with a swig of water. would take maybe 30 mins to kick in but would give a good buzz for 3-4 hrs. Its better not to even extract the THC into butter, because the heat used during that proceedure still destroys a small %of THC. But the trade off is not having bits in your teeth after eating it. Dont doubt though, I think the best recipies use cannabutter with a small amount of very finely ground buds mixed in after cooking and masked by something crunchy/like granola or cookies


----------



## Jeff1214 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is a great video definition I came across

http://slargon.com/content/goo-balls


----------

